# Ace Attorney 5



## Chanser (Sep 20, 2012)

​


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 20, 2012)

Wait... were there holograms before or are they just taking pointers from the movie.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 20, 2012)

Please be localized, please be localized... And why is Capcom dragging their feet on the localization of the original trilogy HD for iOS?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 20, 2012)

jesterscourt said:


> Please be localized, please be localized... And why is Capcom dragging their feet on the localization of the original trilogy HD for iOS?


Correct me if I am wrong but wasn't there already confirmation that GS5 will be localised? What I want (sorry if I sound like a broken record) is limited edition 3ds bundle (in Aus)


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 20, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> > Please be localized, please be localized... And why is Capcom dragging their feet on the localization of the original trilogy HD for iOS?
> ...


Yes, it is releasing in EU and NA.
And dammit Capcom, these are my new pants.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Wait... were there holograms before or are they just taking pointers from the movie.



They were featured in AJ, but it wasn't used like in the movie as far as I know. Examples of hologram usage in that game was the Mason System and that thing where you choose Guilty or Not Guilty in the final case (Wasn't sure if it really was a hologram, but it seemed like it).


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 20, 2012)

Going to miss the pixel art, but I do really like the character models.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 20, 2012)

I just had an erection


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 20, 2012)

I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing's happening.


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2012)

Do want  So much hype for both this and PLvsAA. And does anyone know whose shadow that final image is or is it a new character?


----------



## punnett (Sep 20, 2012)

They had holograms in ace attorney investigations and no one complained about that even though that game took place between phoenix wright 2 and 3, or something like that.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 20, 2012)

The Holy Grail has been found.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 20, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing's happening.


You have to do more than that.


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 20, 2012)

punnett said:


> They had holograms in ace attorney investigations and no one complained about that even though that game took place between phoenix wright 2 and 3, or something like that.


Little thief is not used in court...


----------



## raulpica (Sep 20, 2012)

punnett said:


> They had holograms in ace attorney investigations *and no one complained* about that even though that game took place between phoenix wright 2 and 3, or something like that.


I did 



Zarcon said:


> I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing's happening.


I tried throwing it harder and it broke my monitor


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing's happening.
> ...


That's why you use notes, and not coins.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 20, 2012)

Freeze frame at 1:40, Winston Payne is back. Pheonix Wright's first of many prosecutor triumpths.

I was gonna provide a picture for those unfamiliar with the rookie killer, but it's not working for me.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 20, 2012)

raulpica said:


> > They had holograms in ace attorney investigations *and no one complained* about that even though that game took place between phoenix wright 2 and 3, or something like that.
> 
> 
> I did


You complained about the holograms?


Eternal Myst said:


> Freeze frame at 1:40, Winston Payne is back. Pheonix Wright's first of many prosecutor triumpths.
> 
> I was gonna provide a picture for those unfamiliar with the rookie killer, but it's not working for me.


You are out of the loop. That is Winston Payne's little brother.


----------



## VMM (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still playing Ace Attorney 3,
does anyone know if Apollo's Justice game is relevant to the story?
I wouldn't mind skipping Ace Attorney 4 if it doesn't affect much the story


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the game really looks awesome, although I seriously wonder what Maya Fey is up to... Such a shame there was no more info about her in Apollo and the same seems to be the case for this new one (although that new side-kick char looks really cool too).

Oh, I also wonder if Apollo will show up in the game, he was Wright's pupil in a way.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 20, 2012)

What is a hologram in this game?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > > They had holograms in ace attorney investigations *and no one complained* about that even though that game took place between phoenix wright 2 and 3, or something like that.
> ...


Just read an entry about it, holy shit the resemblance.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 20, 2012)

VMM said:


> I'm still playing Ace Attorney 3,
> does anyone know if Apollo's Justice game is relevant to the story?
> I wouldn't mind skipping Ace Attorney 4 if it doesn't affect much the story


I stand by Hobo Phoenix in AA4 being the best version of Phoenix.
I hope his slight redesign in AA5 means he keeps his wits and charm he gained from being a hobo.
As for story relevance, if they follow through in AA5 then yes, it alters the general world quite a bit by the end.
If they don't follow through...not really. You might miss out on context or affection for certain characters if they show up though.


----------



## CyborGamer (Sep 20, 2012)

I say play AA4 anyway. I actually kinda liked Apollo, but I liked it mainly for Hobo Phoenix. That guy was a player. 

By the way... SO. MUCH. HYPE! The year this gets localised is the year I buy a 3DS.



Skelletonike said:


> Well, the game really looks awesome, although I seriously wonder what Maya Fey is up to... Such a shame there was no more info about her in Apollo and the same seems to be the case for this new one (although that new side-kick char looks really cool too).
> 
> Oh, I also wonder if Apollo will show up in the game, he was Wright's pupil in a way.



Yea, I hope there's some hints in this game. Maya's been there from 1 to 3, doesn't seem right they'll just up and scrap her out of existence. I want Apollo to make an appearance as well.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it's finally time to buy myself a 3DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 20, 2012)

CyborGamer said:


> I say play AA4 anyway. I actually kinda liked Apollo, but I liked it mainly for Hobo Phoenix. That guy was a player.
> 
> By the way... SO. MUCH. HYPE! The year this gets localised is the year I buy a 3DS.
> 
> ...


Personally I just want Wright to have some sort of girlfriend, he even has a kid (well, he kinda raised her after what happened) but still nothing about a girlfriend. z.z
He should be 34 in this game since only one year went by, and his girl problems should have been dealt with in the third game, so now he really should get one but then again, that'd probably mess up the story. z.z
Such a dilemma. D=


----------



## pasc (Sep 20, 2012)

Funny, usually I'm the first the scream 3D !
However... I hope its just me and I'll get used to it once I rip this game out of the Retailers hands (after throwing insane amounts of cash at their faces).
Seriously, great premise, and hopefully I can get used to the 3D animations, the only positive thing is that I still have PW 3, 4 and that one ME Investigations in front of me, lots of games to say farwell to the 2D Animations.

Although I have to admit it, in this screen it almost seems as this was a 2D Scene:


Spoiler


















Skelletonike said:


> Personally I just want Wright to have some sort of girlfriend, he even has a kid (well, he kinda raised her after what happened) but still nothing about a girlfriend. z.z
> He should be 34 in this game since only one year went by, and his girl problems should have been dealt with in the third game, so now he really should get one but then again, that'd probably mess up the story. z.z
> Such a dilemma. D=


Agreed, seems like its really time... (BTW... shouldn't Maya be 28 in this game [theoretically ?]... so....


----------



## Ra1d (Sep 20, 2012)

Same here, when I see the localization I'll buy a 3DS.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks really awesome! *DAY -1 BUY!*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2012)

I was hoping this would be an Apollo Justice 2, but this still seems like it's going to be an awesome game! I can't wait for the English release!


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 21, 2012)

The Ace Attorney fandom is so excited, court-records.net even crashed


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2012)

So, I actually took the time and made it in 3d.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ur18oz


Just open in new tab. Enjoy!


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm kind of mixed about this. On one hand the gameplay mechanics look great but the character models seem like they would have problems expressing emotion as well as the gba/ds games had. Still the reason I bought a 3ds alongside professor layton and 999's sequal but I'm not sure how much I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Generation 16 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank god Maya's still gone. I hope we have no stupid supernatural shit in this game. I mean I loved the first 3 games but I just didn't like the fact Phoenix was always helped by some Ghost in the last minute.
I like seeing Phoenix figure out stuff on his own.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 22, 2012)

MUST
GET
LOCALIZED

Good to see the old Phoenix back!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 28, 2012)

ACE
ATTORNEY 5




OMFG

Guess im replaying ace attorney 1-4 before it comes out in preparation


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ACE
> ATTORNEY 5
> 
> 
> ...


apollo justice doesn't need attention


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 30, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > ACE
> ...


I liked Kristoph.
Certain aspects of AJ make it re-playable


----------



## pasc (Sep 30, 2012)

why.... do all assitances of Phoenix seem to be 18 at the start ?

Still, great game I guess, hope it comes out soon enough.... I still got 4 and those miles edgeworth investigations infront of me...

However T&T is so addictive, I guess I'll finish sooner than later... Why does it seem, that PW 1's soundtrack is so much better than any of the other (2&3) pw games? logic and trick alone was better than the latter ones...


----------



## FlameTakuya (Oct 5, 2012)

the first case is about a bomb that exploded a courtroom (the one that was used in the KItaki's case in GS4) and it was hidden in the defendant's elephant stuffed toy under the defense's table.

there's apparently a good chance that the defense attorney they tried to bomb was apollo justice. hmmm


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Oct 5, 2012)

subbed trailer is finally here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtEWAK_YcAo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 8, 2012)

been waiting for this for many years. although it's a shame not to continue apollo justice ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 12, 2012)

Game's not even out yet and people are spoiling it already?
That's great!


----------



## FlameTakuya (Oct 12, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Game's not even out yet and people are spoiling it already?
> That's great!



i don't think posting translations from articles counts as spoilers....


----------



## Shiro09 (Oct 12, 2012)

Punyman said:


> MUST
> GET
> LOCALIZED
> 
> Good to see the old Phoenix back!


It is: http://www.siliconera.com/2012/09/05/ace-attorney-5-is-coming-to-the-west/


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

This WILL be a success, and of course I LOVED the first game! It's an incredible game originally and... The other games are all a bit different, but good in their ways.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 30, 2012)

EbraamMorcos said:


> subbed trailer is finally here.




I came


----------



## Evilman (Oct 30, 2012)

I watched that subber version of trailer. Oh man I miss Maya now.


----------



## AgentChet (Nov 1, 2012)

I really enjoy a good game of Phoenix Wright


----------



## pierslogic (Nov 22, 2012)

Played all the previous games and loved them! Too bad I won't be able to play this one, since I traded in my 3DS for a Vita.


----------



## pasc (Nov 22, 2012)

Quick ! Trade it back !


----------



## pierslogic (Nov 22, 2012)

pasc said:


> Quick ! Trade it back !


I would if I could! I had this other idea tho. 

Christmas time is coming soon, so I'm buying a 3DS XL for my sister (who never plays games in general), she will hate it and give it back. Thus I can rejoice and have a great excuse just to play AA5!!


----------



## pasc (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow thats both ingenious and evil at the same time :i (You'd better not show her any PW games.... or should you ?)


----------



## pierslogic (Nov 22, 2012)

pasc said:


> Wow thats both ingenious and evil at the same time :i (You'd better not show her any PW games.... or should you ?)


Haha, I'll slap them onto her face giving her a hint at what her present is hiding. 
Just for lawls tho.

Guess I'll just have to wait for the right moment, when time and money are at suffice 

*Edit*: Btw, is there an official release date for the game yet?


----------



## Icealote (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow Feeny has a chain connected to his suit. Like a sir.


----------



## pierslogic (Dec 1, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Wow Feeny has a chain connected to his suit. Like a sir.


True, without changing too much but added a little something, to show that time has progressed.  ->


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 7, 2012)

Hopefully this game comes out in America.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 28, 2013)

Look at this.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2013)

God fucking dammit I need to get a job and finally buy a 3ds fuck.


----------



## ouch123 (May 9, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Look at this.



I wouldn't have expected a game like this to feature additional costumes for the characters... Is that supposed to add to the replay value or something...? Unless this feature is actually integrated into the gameplay somehow, I'm not sure why it was included.


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> I wouldn't have expected a game like this to feature additional costumes for the characters... Is that supposed to add to the replay value or something...? Unless this feature is actually integrated into the gameplay somehow, I'm not sure why it was included.


Or, you know, maybe to rake in on the "DLC fad"?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (May 25, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Look at this.




Has this been subbed yet?


----------



## ashxu (May 30, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> I wouldn't have expected a game like this to feature additional costumes for the characters... Is that supposed to add to the replay value or something...? Unless this feature is actually integrated into the gameplay somehow, I'm not sure why it was included.


To appeal to the school girl fetish I suppose.


----------



## ImperialX (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a new poster! 







Also, another trailer which came out a few days ago. Don't see it posted yet.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 18, 2013)

DISCLAIMER: Before you get overly excited and stuff, please remember all this does is _*POSSIBLY INCREASE the CHANCES*_ of getting a physical release. 

Okay? Keywords are possibly, increase chances.

Now that we've established that, on the the main point.



Spoiler: The main point






			
				Court Records said:
			
		

> Though Dual Destinies is currently slated only for a digital release, Capcom’s Chris Svensson has acknowledged that the door isn’t fully closed on a physical one. Posting in the Capcom-Unity forums, Sven had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
So there you go. Get posting. If I am to be denied of the physical release that I want, at least I want to do everything in my power to prevent that in the first place.  Good luck guys. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## VMM (Jun 30, 2013)

The game looks great, still have to beat Apollo's Justice tough.
I liked that the game will be a digital only release, it may reduce the price and I preffer digital releases.
This is a must-buy for me.


----------



## pasc (Jul 31, 2013)

ImperialX said:


> Here is a new poster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This poster I like 

Pearl is in it. So is Edgeworth (which seemingly says Phoenix's name at the end).
This game will be epic.

But... where is Maya ?


----------

